# Leopard Upgrade- How did it go?



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey everyone, I've got my awesome new leopard package sitting in front of me but I'm hesitant (project due on Monday I'm currently working on).

So how smooth was it? From what I've read it's pretty smooth with the OS X part, but has anyone upgraded who uses bootcamp? That's what scares me the most right now. I do all my modeling in XP and I'd hate to have that mess up.

Let us know.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah I'd be cautious too.

Got a spare external??

Clone over to that and install Leopard for a safe trial run until the Bootcamp transition becomes clear.

We're uncertain on that as well.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

UnleashedLive said:


> Hey everyone, I've got my awesome new leopard package sitting in front of me but I'm hesitant (project due on Monday I'm currently working on).
> 
> So how smooth was it? From what I've read it's pretty smooth with the OS X part, but has anyone upgraded who uses bootcamp? That's what scares me the most right now. I do all my modeling in XP and I'd hate to have that mess up.
> 
> Let us know.


If you have something due on Monday I wouldn't risk installing Leopard even if reports have been extremely positive. At least unless you had a backup you could revert to very easily in case something screws up (as MacDoc suggested).


----------



## planders (Jun 24, 2005)

According to Apple you just need to reinstall the drivers from the non-beta version and you'll be up and running. But definitely, if you've got a critical deadline coming up, why risk it?

As for the question in the OP, I did an erase and install. By skipping the "checking installation media" step, the install took about a half hour.

First impressions are very positive indeed. First thing I noticed is how quick the boot time is. No more "loading Mac OS X" progress bar, it just jumps straight to the desktop.

For all the complaining I've read about the semi-transparent menu bar, it's a non-issue with any backgrounds I'm likely to use. The new dock actually looks pretty slick. As for the (finally) consistent window theme, it's very clean and professional-looking. Contrast has been increased significantly, making everything much clearer. This is in contrast to the other big OS upgrade this year that will remain nameless, where the colours all became soft, gentle, and difficult to differentiate.

The darker colour scheme will also address some users' concerns about Apple's bright screens. The new Finder is quite easy on the eyes.

Speaking of Finder, some nice touches there. The Path Bar is handy, and the Shared section in the sidebar reveals every computer on my network instantly--Mac AND Windows. Makes connecting to shared resources easier than they ever were in previous Mac OS versions, and way more accessible than under Vista. Might get a bit crowded with many computers, that'll have to wait 'til I get my MBP to the office.

Lots of nice improvements in System Preferences, firewall is now under Security instead of Sharing. Why they ever put it under sharing I'll never know, but that's fixed.

Already set up a Time Machine drive, the initial backup (16 GB) took a while but ran at a low enough priority that it didn't bog my MBP down noticeably. And as frivolous as it is, Time Machine's eye candy makes the whole thing dead simple to use--and more fun than a backup program has any right to be.

No software issues yet, but I'm still installing stuff. All my printers installed perfectly, including my Dymo LabelWriter Duo. MOTU UltraLite is also fully functional. I'm sure I'll run into a problem or two, but it's been smooth as anything so far.


----------



## planders (Jun 24, 2005)

Another nice little touch: the Apple Installer now has a 'Change Installation Location' button. This appears even in older programs that use it. Great for those of us who like a tidy Applications folder... (Edit: also helpful if you create an Applications stack on your dock, which could be unwieldy with everything just tossed in there).


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

planders said:


> First impressions are very positive indeed. First thing I noticed is how quick the boot time is. No more "loading Mac OS X" progress bar, it just jumps straight to the desktop.


Odd bit of trivia: The progress bar in Tiger is actually just a left over from Panther. The startup process changed in Tiger making the progress bar redundant. Looks like they just removed it in Leopard.



> For all the complaining I've read about the semi-transparent menu bar, it's a non-issue with any backgrounds I'm likely to use.


Having been at WWDC, the "new" menu bar is much, much nicer than what they showed at WWDC.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

curious to hear from CS3 users, particularly flash.

although probably as nervous about upgrading yet as I am.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

I had backed up and did my prep work last night, so I was ready to go as soon as the DVD arrived. The upgrade went fine, but I did an archive and install which broke Parallels. So I ended up reinstalling that (tip: after the reinstall REBOOT the Mac or you will get the Gray Screen Of Doom) and it seems to work fine. It also broke my copy of PocketMac for BlackBerry, and reinstalling didn't help. It's not a big deal as I get my BlackBerry services (calendar, e-mail, contacts) via a BES server. So I will spend some time working through it.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I have OSX 10.4.10 on my external drive and OSX 10.5 on my Intel Mac Mini Drive,
I've noticed that the Intel Mac Mini with OSX 10.5 is faster on the Internet.

Even though the hard drive is slower in the Intel Mac Mini than the external Firewire drive.

I've turned off Time machine until I decide on which is better...Super Duper or Time Machine,
I think I'll have to look into getting yet another external drive for Time Machine.

Dave


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

Anyone having issues with Photo Booth and Leopard with the custom backdrops?? It is showing chopped up images


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

One criticism. I HATE THE TRANSLUCENT MENU BAR!

There, I feel better now.


----------



## darkmcs (Sep 1, 2007)

Just finished installing mine.... I did a clean install (erase and install)

I am still installing my apps and importing musics & photos... but so far, it is definitely faster than Tiger, and it looks great!!! :clap: 

I'll play with the new features later tonight!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

silentsim said:


> Anyone having issues with Photo Booth and Leopard with the custom backdrops?? It is showing chopped up images


My front row will show a couple of photos and then the LCD monitor will shut off,
Hmmm...This works fine in OSX 10.4.10, I wonder what happened.

I'll have to play with this a bit more, Hope there is a fix.

Dave


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> Anyone having issues with Photo Booth and Leopard with the custom backdrops?? It is showing chopped up images


What Mac are you using? You need at least a 1.6GHz processor, apparently, for the backdrops to work well.


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

Yep, I just tried it and am seeing chopped images. I never tried it on Tiger though so can't compare. But I'm quite "see through" and there's a huge amount of "background" missing. 

iMac Alu 2.4Ghz.


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

On iMac 24 inch 2.16 Ghz/7600GT

Hate the translucent menu bar as well.

I did an upgrade. I have never had an issue with updates, so why start now? It went fine. CS3 Flash works well. So does everything actually. The reflecting dock is annoying.
Coverflow browsing is cool, but impractical really. Safari seems faster, so maybe they fixed that. It was was really the core of most of my hangups and freezes.
Overall, not much of a difference over Tiger.
Not a big fan of the iTunes like finder, but I guess I will get used to it. The fan thing on the dock, which spreads out your documents is pretty stupid if you have lots of documents.I hope Apple allows us to turn some of this crap off instead of use 3rd party hacks, because that's why I probably never have a problem updating. I was looking forward to some stability, speed and reliability, and so far it is better than Tiger. My machine is faster.
Stuff launches faster. Browsing files is faster. Which in the end is what we want.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

I'm backing up before installing... is this really necessary, or should I cancel my backup and live on the edge?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Anyone tried using "Disk Utility" yet?
I'm trying to repair my permissions...But it's taking forever to even get started.

It's been a few minutes and it hasn't even started to repair permissions.

I hope this isn't another bug.

Dave


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

To use the backdrop you need to have a perfect background ie. no window. I tried on a wall and it worked fine. Also lighting will affect it.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

dolawren said:


> Anyone tried using "Disk Utility" yet?
> I'm trying to repair my permissions...But it's taking forever to even get started.
> 
> It's been a few minutes and it hasn't even started to repair permissions.
> ...


Me too Dave. The blue bar that looks like a sideways barber pole just keeps spinning.

Eventually, the spinning beach ball of death appears and I have to force quit to get out of Disk Utility.

Also knocked out my Keychain. Says all my certificates are not trustworthy and won't store passwords in keychain either.

Disk Utility also appears to still be seeing the Leopard install disk, even though it is no longer in the machine.

Right below my HD is shows a DVD Icon that reads:

MAT****A DVD - R - UJ - 857

I have no idea what to try. I restarted, but no difference. I wonder if I should try a new install to see if it fixes the problem?

Anyone?


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

Repairing permissions works perfectly fine here.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

I can't get PocketMac 4.0.2B to work with 10.5. It hangs while syncing the tasks plus it sends the CPU usage through the roof (it used so much CPU that the fans on my MBP came on LOUD). 

I think I'll look around for Missing Sync and see if that's better.

Edit: No 10.5 support there. Frack! 

Edit #2:I turned off the syncing of tasks, it now works. So something is different with tasks quite clearly.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

Aww, man.... I haven't backed up in so long and it's taking a loooong time. Argh!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Well, my permissions repair took seven long minutes, but now I have ended up with this:

Repairing permissions for “Macintosh HD”

Warning: SUID file "System/Library/CoreServices/RemoteManagement/ARDAgent.app/Contents/MacOS/ARDAgent" has been modified and will not be repaired.

Permissions repair complete

What's with that?

And I am getting very tired of typing my password every few minutes to do anything.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

SINC said:


> Well, my permissions repair took seven long minutes, but now I have ended up with this:
> 
> Repairing permissions for “Macintosh HD”
> 
> ...


I tried repairing the permissions from the Disk Utility on the hard drive but it was taking so long I quit,
I then ran Disk Utility from the OSX 10.5 DVD and managed to repair the permissions but got the same error that you got.

I hope there is a fix for this problem.

(I've posted this in the Apple Discussions as well as here)

Dave


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

No problems with repairing permissions here. But I did it before I did the archive and install, so maybe that's why.


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

Try updating Apple Remote Desktop and then repairing permissions. See if it helps...


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Daktari said:


> Try updating Apple Remote Desktop and then repairing permissions. See if it helps...


That's the first thing I did, I ran software update and got the upgrades.
Still didn't make a difference though.

Dave


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

I repaired before and after. After, it took forever, but worked. That error is an Apple Remote file error. SOmething is up with that. I however, did not get it.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Leopard is running about 1/10th the speed of Tiger.

Slow, awful and bad comes to mind to describe it.

Once Time Machine is done with the backup, I am going to try a full reinstall.

It stinks the way it is.

I just shut down Time Machine and started to reinstall the whole thing. It's useless the way it is. $%^&*


----------



## GWR (Jan 2, 2003)

I have already gotten 2 kernel panics in the couple of hours that I've used it. Did an upgrade on a MBP 2.2ghz with 2gigs ram. Think I'll try a clean install and see if that fixes it. What a let-down  .


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

*ok so far...*

white 24"imac 2.16 w/3 GB ram:

install took about 40 mins
haven't quite figured out spaces, but it looks like a useful feature
coverflow is more eye candy than useful (at least so far).
loving' quicklook big time
safari didn't work right, but i don't know if this was b/c of leo or b/c i have to update the firmware. regardless, i repaired permissions and it's working.
apps are launching very fast. once clicking an app, there is a pause and then whammo! the app launches.
haven't used time machine yet although it did 1 update and had an option to update every hour if i wanted. i have to look into this deeper.

other than that, everything is honky dorey.

cheers,
keebler


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Was gong to Clean Install earlier today but cancelled due to time limitations. Just inserted the DVD tonight and let it do its thing. Forgot to go with options for Clean Install. Oh well. Upgrade went well so far, although a bit sluggish until things kicked in. More later.


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

One thing I'm really liking is the responsiveness of the dock and contextual menus. I have a quad xeon and in Tiger, if I right clicked on my applications folder in the dock, you'd get this long pause before the contextual menu popped open showing the contents. Not anymore! Its instant and way easier to navigate besides. Overall the speed increase feels substantial. Apple obviously tweaked this version for intel gear. As a graphic designer, I think coverflow is going to come in handy. Just upset I can't preview the contents of my old Freehand MX files but Illustrator and Photoshop all preview nicely.

The install went smooth too. No issues yet but I'm just starting to put it to the test.

Cheers
MacGuiver


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm curious about the install process...

I just bought 10 lic (2x 5-pack) for work...

when you go through the install process - is there a serial # that needs to be entered? Just trying to figure out the best migration process.

Also - how do you clone the boot drive in the computer to an external USB? I don't have any FW enclosures. (I don't need to hear anyone's complains about speed of USB vs. FW)


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

dmpP said:


> I'm curious about the install process...
> 
> I just bought 10 lic (2x 5-pack) for work...
> 
> ...



No serial #. Basically put the DVD in, click install, click reboot, let it start up, choose language and let it go. 


Cloning should work on an Intel mac. Use CCC or SuperDuper.


----------



## planders (Jun 24, 2005)

dmpP said:


> I'm curious about the install process...
> 
> I just bought 10 lic (2x 5-pack) for work...
> 
> ...


No serial numbers. If you've installed Tiger, you've installed Leopard, basically.

Cloning to USB is exactly the same as cloning to FW. SuperDuper, Carbon Copy Cloner, or whatever backup tool you use will work.


----------



## planders (Jun 24, 2005)

planders said:


> Another nice little touch: the Apple Installer now has a 'Change Installation Location' button. This appears even in older programs that use it. Great for those of us who like a tidy Applications folder... (Edit: also helpful if you create an Applications stack on your dock, which could be unwieldy with everything just tossed in there).


Drat. Actually clicked it and it's just the old volume selection screen. Oh well.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

SuperDuper is a no go.

CCC does work.


----------



## planders (Jun 24, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> SuperDuper is a no go.
> 
> CCC does work.


Ah, didn't know that. Don't use either myself...


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> SuperDuper is a no go.
> 
> CCC does work.



Hmm. I assumed it was a Tiger install being cloned for backup purposes. If so, SuperDuper would work. If it is a clone of a Leopard disk, then not yet. 

Leopard compatible SuperDuper should be available real soon. Shirt Pocket Watch


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Did the upgrade.

Kernel Panic on reboot. Tried another reboot. Kernel Panic.

Booted into safe mode (holding down the shift key).

Removed all 3rd party System Pref Panes. Reboot. Kernel Panic

Figured it was my network NDAS disk driver. Using my PC, went to their website, downloaded the Uninstall Utility, ran it on my Mac in safe mode.

Rebooted, and all is well. My heartbeat will return to normal in a few minutes.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Good summary of updated products here

MacInTouch: timely news and tips about the Apple Macintosh

Found at least one not on Version Tracker.


----------



## BikerRob (Sep 19, 2007)

I did the "archive and install" ... no problems at all ... very impressed with the ease of it ... if only the rest of my life functioned this smoothly!


----------



## neptune (Apr 27, 2003)

I've done 3 out of 4 systems without a problem. I haven't been successful with my Cube w/ Gigadesigns upgrade card yet.

It went very smooth on my 3 Intel systems. Loving it.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Time Machine requires at least 50 gb of space on an external drive to work,
So I guess I'll keep T.M. in the off position until I can get a 2nd external drive.

My Firewire ext. drive still has my OSX 10.4.10 on it untouched and working fine.

Front Row still blanks out during the menu and playing of movies etc...Arrrrgh!!!
Not sure what the glitch is, I do have a VGA LCD monitor though.

Dave


----------



## Max Amerongen (Oct 27, 2007)

I fell asleep part way through the install, and when I woke up it was finished


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

I cloned my Mac mini (C2D) drive with CCC, then installed Leopard. Took about an hour and 15 minutes, including the DVD check. Most things were working immediately. I had a minor problem with a VMware virtual machine; reinstalling VMware (ver. 1.1) solved the problem. I had a few menu enhancers and similar Haxies that don't work or don't work fully; I expected that. The new beta for FinderPop is wickedly fast! MaxMenus still works, but only part of the bottom menu shows and you have to scroll to get all of it. The menubar reminder (QuickDay) and Quick Contact from Now up-to-date don't work even after a reinstall; I'll try removing it and then reinstalling.

Next move is to install Leopard on my PowerMac G4 1.33 Al. I have Virtual PC 7 on it; does anyone know if that still works in Leopard?


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

I just did the update on mine, took less than 30minutes, everything seems to be working fine so far


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

dolawren said:


> Time Machine requires at least 50 gb of space on an external drive to work,
> So I guess I'll keep T.M. in the off position until I can get a 2nd external drive.
> 
> My Firewire ext. drive still has my OSX 10.4.10 on it untouched and working fine.
> ...


hmmm... so you can't use Time Machine on a second internal drive? hmmm.....


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

dmpP said:


> hmmm... so you can't use Time Machine on a second internal drive? hmmm.....


I think this would be possible.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

dmpP said:


> hmmm... so you can't use Time Machine on a second internal drive? hmmm.....


TM will even run on a second partition of your systems main harddrive.
Not a good idea if your intention is disaster protection, but could be useful for restoring previous file versions.

jb.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

jamesB said:


> TM will even run on a second partition of your systems main harddrive.
> Not a good idea if your intention is disaster protection, but could be useful for restoring previous file versions.
> 
> jb.


THX! amazing for info..

is it possible to restore the entire computer from TM? or is it only for specific file restore?


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

dmpP said:


> THX! amazing for info..
> 
> is it possible to restore the entire computer from TM? or is it only for specific file restore?


Apple's help says: 



> Connect your Time Machine backup disk to your computer.
> 
> If you’re restoring your system because of a problem with your startup disk, make sure the disk has been repaired or replaced.
> 
> ...


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

I had no probs... everything is fine... I did NOT have to reinstall parallels...

also - from what it appears.... I have about 6GB less space... I did the upgrade... not the archive and install.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Installed Leopard last night, my first two attempts (first tried Upgrade and then Archive & Install) failed for me. Some error about Essentials packages not being available. 

Had to do a clean install and migrate my user settings, docs, apps and such from my back up/cloned copy.

Perhaps the first two failures were due to third party plug ins but the first two times I tried, I did NOT let it verify the installation disc. On my third attempt, I verified the disc and it installed fine.

Other than losing my HTTPMail plug in and my custom RSS themes in Safari, everything is working well, including Disk Utility and Front Row.

What impresses me the most is Mail's speed. 

What disappoints me the most, still no tab button option in the Safari Toolbar and I cannot seem to find how to update the exchange rates in Calculator. The update option has disappeared.

Will hold on to my 10.4.10 back up/clone until SuperDuper becomes compatible, which should be very soon.


----------



## stretch28 (Oct 14, 2007)

*kernel panic*

I have a major glitch with one of my Leoparded (sp?) Mac's. The installation's on Monday (iMac, MacBook, and MacBook Pro) all went fine until last night when the MacBook locked up. Did a hard boot on it and then got the error "You need to restart your computer" and, upon restart, all that I got was a blank blue screen. I did some research and found that this was caused by a kernel panic and I tried various fixes (trying to boot into safe mode, resetting the PRAM) with no luck. I was able to get the Leopard disk in and was able to boot to this disk so I am planning on doing a re-install preserving the user and network settings but had also toyed with doing a rescue with the cloned Tiger backup that I did pre-Leopard and then a re-install of Leopard.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

stretch28 - Try the archive and install and see if that works. The biggest limitation is if you have anything installed in the System folder you will have to reinstall it (or move it into your new installation from the Previous Systems folder). Once you're done and sure you haven't left anything in the Previous Systems folder you can trash it.


----------



## stretch28 (Oct 14, 2007)

*wow!!*

As a follow up to above - I did the re-install but there were no options for archive and install - it just started the Leopard install again so, rather than screwing things up, and as I have a SuperDuper clone of the pre-Leopard drive, I decided to let it finish and, to my amazement, once completed, everything was as it was before the crash, right down to all the system settings. Upon start-up, there was a message and a report that I set to Apple, but, other than that, all is well once again.
Being new to Mac and having suffering through many PC crashes, I was quite worried about lost data (thus the backup) but ma blown away that the system was able to recover so well.
Mac rules!


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

I just got a new machine and now have Leopard. I spent about 18 hours yesterday playing around with it and starting to bring all my files over from my old machine.

Installed Leopard on a clean drive and the installation went fine. So far the only glitch is that Time Machine keeps dying when it tries to backup the drive. I've turned it off for now until I have the chance to look into it more in depth.

I was prepared to be more bugged by some of the UI changes than I am. I keep my dock on the left and the changes are fine, it's similar to the Tiger dock. The universally hated translucent menu bar doesn't bother me, although it probably would if I had a busy desktop. When I have time I'll change my desktop pix so that they have a medium gray bar running across the top.

So far I'm quite happy and Safari is bloody fast!


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

dmpP said:


> THX! amazing for info..
> 
> is it possible to restore the entire computer from TM? or is it only for specific file restore?


Yes, but make sure you have TM set to backup all your files.
I mention this because a person can opt not to backup certain files - folders to save space on the TM drive.
The restore from the boot DVD does indeed work well, as in any backup system I've used, I have already tested it just to assure myself that it will work if and when needed.

jb.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

I installed Leopard last night. I did the ole archive and install rather than a straight upgrade, a matter of personal preference. 

Install took about 45-50 minutes and had no problems, though the last "about a minute" stage seemed to take forever. 

I wish, I wish I had remembered to not install a bunch of useless languages and printer drivers. But thankfully Monolingual allowed me to fix my language mistake (and save 3 gigs worth of space). Also, scrapping the excess printers saved me another gig,


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Monolingual just freed up 5gb for me!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

cool tip :clap: - did not realize how much space it saves

Monolingual


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Glad people like Monolingual. 

Just a very big word of caution. The latest version of Mono includes an option to ditch architectures you don't need. If you don't use Rosetta (i.e. to run Mac Office) then you should be safe, otherwise, avoid touching that area as it can damage resource forks (as it was explained to me).


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Went smooth for me, other then a problem with cover flow (that magically fixed itself). Trying to decide if I am going to install it at work still. Always a bit nervous when it comes to my work machines.


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

NBiBooker said:


> Glad people like Monolingual.
> 
> Just a very big word of caution. The latest version of Mono includes an option to ditch architectures you don't need. If you don't use Rosetta (i.e. to run Mac Office) then you should be safe, otherwise, avoid touching that area as it can damage resource forks (as it was explained to me).


I probably wouldn't bother touching resources...I can't see much space being saved AND, you never know what apps you'll need to run!


----------



## min_max9000 (May 15, 2005)

I spent a day updating all my oft used software for the latest version, then I backed up on two separate firewire drives, then I installed a new internal drive and installed leopard on the new disk, using migration assistant to pull my user, apps and docs from the old internal. When all was said and done I experienced no more than a hicup (deja vu doesn't work anymore). It was the smoothest OS transition I have had to date.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

I used Leopard's Disk Utility to partition on of my HDDs last night. It's got a new feature where one can resize and add partitions without erasing the drive. It worked flawlessly. Very useful, I could have used this many times in the past.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm using Adobe Illustrator CS which I just installed on my new G5 with Leopard and I seem to have lost the ability to use keyboard shortcuts in Illustrator. This is a big productivity drag since I use Cmd-C, V, X, Z, A, F and S, as well as several others all the time. I guess I'll have to boot my other disk into Tiger to use AI. I haven't checked Photoshop yet.

Haven't lost the ability to zoom in and out with the scroll wheel + control, though.


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

Illus CS3 works fine in Leopard. Just tried zooming and save as with no problems.
Maybe something is unchecked in the preferences?


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

My upgrade to Leopard, now a week in, is not going so great.

Last weekend my computer irrecoverably hung on day 2 post-install. I had to perform an erase and install.

Things were ticking along ok, but I did notice more frequent beachballs and hangs than Tiger, especially after waking from sleep.

On Thursday, my machine hung again... booting from the install DVD and running disk utility is useless - repairing permissions has been taking more than 12 hours now.

Ugh.

Guess I'll waste another weekend on an erase and install.

(I have a rev.B iMac 2.0ghz G5 with 2gb of RAM and a 400gb HD, just in case anyone wants to make comparisons.)


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I thought the error was fixed with Disk Utility, But apparently it isn't.
I'm getting this message coming up after permissions are repaired:



> Repairing permissions for “Macintosh HD”
> Warning: SUID file "System/Library/CoreServices/RemoteManagement/ARDAgent.app/Contents/MacOS/ARDAgent" has been modified and will not be repaired.
> 
> Permissions repair complete



Hopefully this isn't important.

Dave


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Have you used software update to go to the latest version of Apple Remote Desktop? If I remember correctly, there is a new patch out. I received it via Software Update when I installed Leopard.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

I spent about 3 hours this morning on the phone with Apple phone support. The tech was awesome - she knew her stuff and was really friendy.

I learned a few things, including:

Do not "repair permissions" from Disk Utility from the Leopard installation disk... permissions should only be repaired when in the OS itself;
There is a known issue with Time Machine and some external USB drives... like mine, I guess. Don't ask what brand I have - it's a generic drive that I bought at Future Shop or Best Buy. Anyway - it leads to degrading performance over time, which is what I was experiencing. The suggested resolution by Apple was first to try hooking up my USB drive directly to a port, and not via a USB hub, which I had been doing... and second, if I'm still experiencing issues, to go out and buy a new Lacie drive. Argh.

Anyway, after 2 hours on "repair disk", it failed... so we've erased my hard drive and are doing a clean install.

What a waste of time!


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

Leopard install on my Cube went well. I installed it from a PowerBook Al on an external drive, then swapped the drive into my Cube (upgraded to a 1.3 ghz with an ATI Radeon 7500 video card). My drive is partitioned into two with Leopard on one volume and Tiger on the other, in case I need to run Classic programs. Leopard starts up slightly faster than Tiger, and applications seem to be snappier.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Everything went fine for me tonight.

Had to reboot the router, websites weren't loading properly... may be unrelated, but showed up with the new install.

Mail absolutely SUCKS, and chokes my system (over 3000 emails from Gmail imported), so I won't be using that any time soon.

Other than that, everything seems to be fine. But MAN do I ever hate the new drop down menus.... they're just too damn see-thru now. I'm looking forward to a hack for it... I've already hacked my dock, gawd awful it was before....


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Upgraded my Macbook and the ladies' iBook G4 and all went well. She is noticing a really big increase in speed, i really am not noticing much of a difference. Just reinstalling programs as we speak. Hopefully when using them i will be able to tell a difference.


----------



## coreLlama (Aug 5, 2005)

I used the Upgrade method this weekend on my iMac 2.8Ghz 24" and have no problems at all. Every setting was retained and all my programs work including CS3. It took maybe 35min. I'm very happy.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

I have a wacom graphire4 tablet (the one with the scroll wheel at the top)... when I hold Control and scroll - it doesn't zoom in any more. It's now kbd shortcuts.... cmd-opt + or - sigh... how do I get that back?


----------



## Bolor (Sep 14, 2003)

I too lost my internet connection, but a reboot fixed that. After a couple of times it worked OK.
A couple of observations:
1) In Safari, command-click does not open a link in a new page any more. You have to either right-click or option click and choose a menu item to open in a new page. That adds another step. Also very winblows-like.
2) I guess I haven't figured out spaces yet. I have four apps chosen to occupy the four spaces but f8 shows the spaces empty, no matter if they are running or not. What am I doing wrong?
3) Boot-up and shut down times are much slower than with Tiger.
4) Secure delete hangs near the end. The only way to get out of it is to relaunch the finder. I then discover the trash is mt.

Bottom line ... I'm not impressed so far.
I have a 1st gen G5 (1.6 ghz) and 1.25 gb ram. Would more ram help?


----------



## zhusain (May 9, 2007)

The upgrade process went smoothly for me. I made sure that I updated everything. Boot Camp was not effected, I was running 1.3 beta before. I just loaded Windows with the Leopard install disc. Then the autorun took care of all of the drive installs! Everything works great. I have had a few minor program crashes, but it is to be expected with a new OS.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

went smooth on a 2 ghz core duo macbook but my fans are going crazy! why?

okay fan calmed down but still runs more oftan than with tiger. The finder cover flow thing really bogs my system down to almost unusable with my constant changing desktop background. oh, there goes that fan again....grrr...so far I like some things but it seems like eye candy to me.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

mac_geek said:


> My upgrade to Leopard, now a week in, is not going so great.
> 
> Last weekend my computer irrecoverably hung on day 2 post-install. I had to perform an erase and install.
> 
> ...


Still having MAJOR issues. Apple phone support suggested that it might be an external peripheral. So I unhooked everything and reinstalled Leopard after a full erase.

System still hung.

Argh!

Is no one experiencing my nightmare?!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

That does not sound like an OS,
Either RAM or drive.

Try Rember to test the RAM. ( get from version tracker - note the spelling )

Try running off your external to test drive.

You need a drive scanner to test drive.

post up your ram config.

like so - need complete from System Profiler

DIMM Riser A/DIMM 1:

Size:	1 GB
Type:	DDR2 FB-DIMM
Speed:	667 MHz
Status:	OK

DIMM Riser A/DIMM 2:

Size:	1 GB
Type:	DDR2 FB-DIMM
Speed:	667 MHz
Status:	OK


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> That does not sound like an OS,
> Either RAM or drive.
> 
> Try Rember to test the RAM. ( get from version tracker - note the spelling )
> ...


Hi Macdoc,

Thank you for the help, but my machine has been running the same two 1 GB DIMMs for the last 2 1/2 years without issue. My problems only popped up post-Leopard install.

Would it be a possibility that RAM could be my problem?


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

A couple issues I've found since installing.

It'll hang for ~30sec if the system sits idle and I then go to do something. Like I'll be watching a movie, then I go to pause it and it'll hang for a bit before letting me do anything.

The wireless is terrible. It keeps freezing, dropping out every couple minutes. It does this randomly, like today I was running bootcamp and it would not stay connected for more than 30seconds. Yet other times it has no issues. Renewing the DHCP (in osx) solves it for the short term.

Time Machine was causing massive slowdowns and freezing so I disabled it, back to Silver Keeper for me.

Still a nice OS, just need to fix those first two issues, I don't really care for Time Machine. I'd like more options in Time Machine though, because I don't want it doing a backup every hour, every day would be fine.

Small things like being able to set the spacing for icons on the desktop are neat and handy.

I want my applications folder to be a stack, is this possible?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah, this OS is extremely buggy. It reminds me of when OS X first came out.

Lots of slowdowns, unresponsiveness, spinning wheels, slow boot and shutdown times...etc. I say lots, because 10.4.10 for me was rock solid, so even a few times a day is pretty annoying.

I look forward to updates..


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

kloan said:


> Yeah, this OS is extremely buggy. It reminds me of when OS X first came out.


Well 10.5.1 has been seeded to developers, so we should see that in a couple weeks.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

UnleashedLive said:


> Well 10.5.1 has been seeded to developers, so we should see that in a couple weeks.


Hopefully they fix enough stuff! I mean, they've had months and months of beta testers to tell them of bugs, and they finally release it and it's still plagued with bugs, some more serious than others.. so I just hope the progress they're making with 10.5.1 is going to address a lot of issues.

One thing I am happy with though is that I can finally put my Macbook to sleep without having to unplug everything. With Tiger, it wouldn't go to sleep, then the LCD would remain black and I'd have to unplug my monitor for it to come back to life... or if it wasn't plugged in at all, then I'd have to plug it in then unplug it.

So.... at least that's fixed in this OS..... :lmao:


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

I am surprised there are so many early adopters among us.

The bugs don't sruprise me which is why I am smugly sitting on the sidelines watching everyone elses grief. I'll bide my time before making a Leopard purchase.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Deep Blue said:


> I am surprised there are so many early adopters among us.


I just couldn't keep it in my pants...........my wallet that is


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> Thank you for the help, but my machine has been running the same two 1 GB DIMMs for the last 2 1/2 years without issue. My problems only popped up post-Leopard install.
> 
> Would it be a possibility that RAM could be my problem?


Yes it could - Leopard is significantly faster than Tiger at the Finder and marginal RAM timing issues can have an impact.
Every OS change has seen RAM problems crop up.

I put two sodimms, same manufacturer - Apple stickered both fresh from the factory - the TWO would not work together for Leopard - they just happened to come from different batches and both worked fine in Tiger.

Issues crop up.

Apple spec'd ECC RAM for the MacPros not for the lesser machines.
Errors occur -subtle timing issues can push those errors past the OS tolerance.


----------



## TeeC (Feb 5, 2005)

Why do so many of you rush to buy a new O/S? Have a little patience & you wont have all these problems. I'd a thought that the newbie switchers would have learnt from Windoze experiences.
TeeC


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

TeeC said:


> Why do so many of you rush to buy a new O/S? Have a little patience & you wont have all these problems. I'd a thought that the newbie switchers would have learnt from Windoze experiences.
> TeeC


Why do so many people succumb to "Monday quarterback-itis?". This is an Apple forum, which means we are highly excited techno-fans with an Apple bend. This gives us a pronounced predisposition to adopt things that are new for the Mac.

Why would this surprise you?

Stop trying to look superior because you made what you think is a good decision. I'm just trying to get my computer working.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

TeeC said:


> 'd a thought that the newbie switchers would have learnt from Windoze experiences.
> TeeC


They did--that's why they went Mac.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm having issues with Leopard on my iMac. I am getting a lot of hang ups with programs that are launching and just continue to bounce in the dock. Force quit doesn't close them and the whole computer gets bottlenecked. This seems to be correlated with Parallels, which I have always found to be a buggy program. 

I upgraded the OS from Tiger so maybe I should do a clean install.


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

I upgraded because of the speed improvements. I've no problems on my macpro. Everything works great.
I also still have Tiger on the other drive so if I need to switch back, I can.
The dock is a nonissue for me. I never looked at the black triangles or the white dots. I click on the icon and if it is open, it will pop up, if not it will launch.
The top bar should be more opaque but, like macdoc says, use a solid colour and your good to go. (more speed too, as some of my older desktop pics really slowed my old machines down)
All in all a great upgrade.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Adium... where art thou?*



robert said:


> I upgraded because of the speed improvements. I've no problems on my macpro. Everything works great.
> I also still have Tiger on the other drive so if I need to switch back, I can.
> The dock is a nonissue for me. I never looked at the black triangles or the white dots. I click on the icon and if it is open, it will pop up, if not it will launch.
> The top bar should be more opaque but, like macdoc says, use a solid colour and your good to go. (more speed too, as some of my older desktop pics really slowed my old machines down)
> All in all a great upgrade.


Alas, I thought I could say that . My three year old G4 i Book and 1.75 year old i Mac ( Core Duo) were purring like a Tiger ... oops, a Leopard when YAHOO!
Actually ADIUM . I Downloaded 1.1.4 as was supposedly Leopard friendly and the permission/log in go around began.
Adium asked to change keychain, then Yahoo asked for p/word ... then spin a rama.
Dumped preferences, reinstalled newer Yahoo Messenger ( latest)...went to Mac Fixit site, saw 

Today's Featured Article 
Late-Breakers 
Thoughts on Permissions

Mac OS X and iPod Troubleshooting, Support, and Help - MacFixIt

So ran the Apple update of Oct 30 ( why is it not on Software Update????) and slowly got Adium running ..tho took ten mins before Adium started.

Anyway, so far that is the only problem, except the excellent ClamXav has not been updated!
At least YASU has! ( tho not OnyX or Cocktail as of yet!)


----------



## Hendie (Sep 19, 2007)

Got _my_ Leopard upgrade when I got home last night. Upgraded (not clean install) my Macbook Pro, and haven't looked back! Everything went smoothely, and TM even woke up and started using the Lacie external drive I had bought especially for that purpose. Was kinda concerned that I had to un-FileVault my home folder, but I am confident that Apple will remedy that in the not-to-distant future.

All together a pleasant experience all round!


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

*Time Machine stuff*

When I first installed Leopard, Time Machine wouldn't complete a backup.

I came across this article on the subject and noted that I'm not the only one who was having trouble with TM.

Although I don't know if it was the cause, the disk I was backing up to had a non-alphanumeric character in the name, specifically an underscore. The article suggests that this may have been an issue.

I wiped out the previous partial backup and renamed the volume. Seemed to have worked and TM appears to be operating as advertised.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Good tip :clap:


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

(insert string of profanity of your choosing)

I did the upgrade to an Intel Mac Mini using the Up-To-Date upgrade media and the install failed... now the Mac OS X installer will not allow me to try again because there isn't an install of Mac OS X 10.4 on the machine anymore because I had to repartition the disk as GUID which erased the hard drive.


----------

